# SAMBA + firewall

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam.

Zastanawiam się nad pewnym problemem - mianowicie konfiguracją iptables w związku z serwerem plików samba.

We wszystkich przykładach jakie znalazłem w internecie otwiera się porty ze wskazaniem na IP właściciela, zarządcy samby.

Jaka i dlaczego jest wyższość tego rozwiązania nad wskazaniem tylko interfejsu sieciowego w przypadku 

gdy internet jest doprowadzony ze wspólnego routera do kilku komputerów?

Dla lepszego zobrazowania:

1)iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.0.100 -p udp --dport 137 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT

2)iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p udp --dport 137 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT

Proszę o wyrozumiałość, dopiero rozpoczynam nieśmiało pracę z sieciami.

Ponieważ nie mam za bardzo jak teraz sprawdzić a konfigurację samby przeprowadziłem na bazie wirtualnej maszyny

domyślam się, ze to działa tak:

- router który pracuje i rozdziela wifi przydziela tym samym dynamicznie IP danym komputerom (czy jest to możliwe?)

Jeśli te komputery połączą się przed uruchomieniem komputera z internetem z kabla (z routera) który poprzez sambę udostępnia zasoby,

to ten komputer który również ma dynamiczne IP, gdy nie będzie miał zarezerwowanego IP dostanie już inne (i tu bym widział wyższość interfejsu nad IP)

Czy słusznie kojarzę?

----------

